# Positive HPT at 7 DPO then negatives



## AngelBunny

Hi Ladies!

I'm new here and going a bit crazy, my partner and I are trying for our first, I had a lot of cramps which i thought was weird since I never have them in the middle of the month, I did an early detection 10ml/U HPT (and had super concentrated urine that day!) and it was positive after a few minutes! Only a faint purple line but definately there! This was a couple of days ago and I would only have been 6/7 DPO, unless maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, not sure on that as I'm not temping. But I have done a few since and they are either neg or so faint they might as well be neg or maybe I'm imagining lines now! 

I'm wondering if this is a chemical pregnancy? Has anyone had an early positive followed by negs and actually stayed pregnant? Yesterday I had a tiny smudge of pink discharge but nothing since. Still having little pains low down in my tummy. I can't seem to get a good strong urine sample like the first one! 

I shouldn't have tested so early, and still a week to go before I miss AF! I'm so impatient! :dohh:

Thanks for listening to my immense ramblings!! Baby Dust to all xXx


----------



## Cil

Congratulations to you! So cool to hear this. I am 7 dpo today and so tempted to test. I am super duper impatient as well. What symptoms did you have after ovulation?

Congrats again!!!:happydance:





AngelBunny said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm new here and going a bit crazy, my partner and I are trying for our first, I had a lot of cramps which i thought was weird since I never have them in the middle of the month, I did an early detection 10ml/U HPT (and had super concentrated urine that day!) and it was positive after a few minutes! Only a faint purple line but definately there! This was a couple of days ago and I would only have been 6/7 DPO, unless maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought, not sure on that as I'm not temping. But I have done a few since and they are either neg or so faint they might as well be neg or maybe I'm imagining lines now!
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a chemical pregnancy? Has anyone had an early positive followed by negs and actually stayed pregnant? Yesterday I had a tiny smudge of pink discharge but nothing since. Still having little pains low down in my tummy. I can't seem to get a good strong urine sample like the first one!
> 
> I shouldn't have tested so early, and still a week to go before I miss AF! I'm so impatient! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for listening to my immense ramblings!! Baby Dust to all xXx


----------



## AngelBunny

hi :wave:

aww this was my first ever post on bnb & no one replied until now hehe :cloud9:

:D yes i am 4 months pregnant now & i was pregnant all along even tho i kept getting negative tests for a few days! just goes to show you're not out till the witch rears her ugly head! 

the thing that made me think i was pregnant was the cramps in the middle of my cycle. also i had mild heartburn & hot & cold flushes. 

good luck to you honey :D dont be too disheartened if you get negatives like i did - you might get :bfp: a few days later :dance:

Lots of love xx


----------



## IsleChik

That's great!
Congratulations - did you wind up getting positives again?


----------



## mindys85

that is amazing angelbunny!!!
it is very encouraging for us that are in the middle of our TWW!
I am 8 dpo and got a very very faint line at 5 dpo but I took 2 tests on 6 and 7 dpo and they are so faint, I could say bfn
I'm hoping for that :bfp: soon!


----------



## AngelBunny

IsleChik said:


> That's great!
> Congratulations - did you wind up getting positives again?

yes i did after a few days :D it was something like this;

7 dpo - positive
8,9,10,11 dpo - negative
12,13 dpo - faint positive
14 dpo - positive 1-2 weeks on clear blue digi
17 dpo - positive 2-3 weeks on clear blue digi

for anyone who's interested this is what my tests looked like once they started going positive again xXx

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/12-20DPOics.jpg


----------



## AngelBunny

mindys85 said:


> that is amazing angelbunny!!!
> it is very encouraging for us that are in the middle of our TWW!
> I am 8 dpo and got a very very faint line at 5 dpo but I took 2 tests on 6 and 7 dpo and they are so faint, I could say bfn
> I'm hoping for that :bfp: soon!

thanks! aww its actually bought a tear to my eye this thread popping up again i had totally forgotten about it! when i wrote it at the time i really thought i'd had a chemical. 

you may be in the same situation as i was! i had bfp at 7dpo then bfn on 8,9,10 & 11dpo, but i _was_ pregnant. if there is a faint line, you most likely are pregnant (see my pic above - my 12 dpo line was so faint, my other half thought i was imagining it, but i knew it was there!)

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you honey! :D xXx


----------



## Grumblebea

So encouraging! Congrats on your sticky little bean!! PS I post too and not much response either. Starting to feel like an ugly redheaded step child.


----------



## Cil

Awesome! I am so happy for you! I've been trying for 4months for #3. I have a twelve year old and our little surprise boy just turned 2! 
I think I'm going to wait a couple of days before I test but your story certainly made my day!!!
Thanks for responding and for your encouraging words! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

What sensitivity were your test in the pics?


----------



## mindys85

thank angelbunny i really appreciate that!!!


----------



## AngelBunny

Grumblebea said:


> What sensitivity were your test in the pics?

they were the most sensitive you can get - 10ml/u - so i really thought i was out when they went neg after the first positive! 

i can't believe how time has flown not long ago i wrote that post & now i'm sitting here being poked by the lil bunny in my belly :haha: 

good luck to you honey! xxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Thank you


----------



## aleighsan

Thanks for this post. 
It gives me a lot of hope. I tested one 9 dpo and got a very faint pos. Then the last few days have all been neg, I cant seem to get a good sample like the first one either. I had slept for 14h straight for that one. Now I am jumping up every few hours cause I can't keep it in. I had the yellow discharge at 6dpo and the sharp stabbing pains. Lots of belching (which I never ever have been able to do) crazy heartburn and actually have been colder than usual, I am always blazing hot. I hope this is a sticky!!! Testing again tomorrow at 14 dpo. Also have had lots of nausea and some food aversions from their smells already. I just feel preggo and have since when I think we conceived. I've had more symptoms but too many to list.


----------



## aleighsan

I also was wondering if anyone had the blue veins in their bbs during the tww? I have gotten those and bbs get bigger everyday it seems. They were sore last week but now not too sore. Also lots of vivid dreams, even one about losing the baby and I woke up holding my tummy making sure it wasn't true, even though I have no idea. Back is the most painful I've ever had it, and legs as well. Got new shoes for work to see if it helped and only did a little. I got heartburn as soon as I ate my dinner tonight with every single bite and full a lot faster than normal. If anyone could give me insight I'd really appreciate it. Thanks! And I have 3 days left til I see if AF shows or not, super nerve racked.


----------



## Tschulze11

For the pass week I haven't been feeling like myself. My friends at work are saying I am not pregnant, and maybe their right. However, yesterday I took a test, because right after I eat I feel nausea and thats not a sign of my period, I have been having sore breast some days they hurt more then others. by any way. I took a test and it was positive it was very faint I watched the the test for 2 to 3 minutes and first I thought my eyes were playing a trick on me I was holding it up at the light under my lamp, flashlight, yeah I thought i was going crazy, but there it was, A very faint blue line, but then the next day negative, reading your post made me more positive but then I dont' want to get my hopes up. When I was pregnant with my little girl it took three months before I knew i was pregnant no signs at all. My cp is very high, closed, and moist. I never dried up at ovulation. I am praying that your luck will be my luck. I have a doctors appt Friday. If I am not I know i am going to cry. ;o((, trying to stay positive. ;o))


----------



## Tschulze11

aleighsan said:


> I also was wondering if anyone had the blue veins in their bbs during the tww? I have gotten those and bbs get bigger everyday it seems. They were sore last week but now not too sore. Also lots of vivid dreams, even one about losing the baby and I woke up holding my tummy making sure it wasn't true, even though I have no idea. Back is the most painful I've ever had it, and legs as well. Got new shoes for work to see if it helped and only did a little. I got heartburn as soon as I ate my dinner tonight with every single bite and full a lot faster than normal. If anyone could give me insight I'd really appreciate it. Thanks! And I have 3 days left til I see if AF shows or not, super nerve racked.

Yes I have some blue veins, my bra is tight on me now, i have heartburn in which I never have now I feel as if i have it everyday, i get nauseaed, bbs hurt so bad for the pass week, and i get cramps in my lower stomach and around my pelvis bone.


----------



## mzjenc07

Just found this thread I am going through something similar. I got a bfp at 7dpo then bfn at 8dpo. Today im at 9dpo and for a faint bfp tonight. No clue what to think :wacko:


----------



## oopsymama

AngelBunny said:


> IsleChik said:
> 
> 
> That's great!
> Congratulations - did you wind up getting positives again?
> 
> yes i did after a few days :D it was something like this;
> 
> 7 dpo - positive
> 8,9,10,11 dpo - negative
> 12,13 dpo - faint positive
> 14 dpo - positive 1-2 weeks on clear blue digi
> 17 dpo - positive 2-3 weeks on clear blue digi
> 
> for anyone who's interested this is what my tests looked like once they started going positive again xXx
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/12-20DPOics.jpgClick to expand...

Thank you for sharing this gives so much hope. I always hear about the girls who get BFP at 6DPO!


----------



## faithjoy

Hi AngelBunny, I know this is a very old old thread but I have been going through the same. I tested at 6dpo night got a really really faint line then on 9dpo got a faint pink line no need to squint but it was there, then testing ever since to date,now 11dpo and no line appearing, got a BFN on a clear blue digi. Thinking whether my eyes played trick on me then suddenly came across this thread, gave me hope. I dont really have symptoms except I am wet & moist down there and my boobs have some shooting pains now and then, nipples started to stick out a week ago. Hopefully is a sign. Will test next week. AF is due in 5 days.


----------



## Nelleshope

I know this is old.. but I just found it and and Im having a similar thing. I got a very faint pink bfp yesterday morning at maybe 6 or 7 dpo? and neg since. I know its crazy early but it got me so hopeful even though Im not necessarily ttc. It would be cool if it happened. I also got an evap on a dollar store and I know that means NOTHING.but.. I suppose I will test again in 2 days and see if there is anything happening in there. Probably should get my hopes up. AF due in 4 or 5 days. It will probably come early and wreck me. Lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Awwww a positive story :D 

I've just had a 7dpo positive with super concentrate urine and the next day I can't tell if it's any darker at most it looks the same and I'm peeing every hour or two so can't take another yet. So nice to see a positive ending :)


----------



## Kembaby

This is our 4th month of TTC... I got an extremely faint positive yesterday at 6dpo then tested again this morning and there is no line... My temp was also the highest it had been yesterday and then this morning dipped (98.7-98.0) what is going on?? I'm driving myself crazy!


----------



## Kembaby

This is our 4th month of TTC... I got an extremely faint positive yesterday at 6dpo then tested again this morning and there is no line... My temp was also the highest it had been yesterday and then this morning dipped (98.7-98.0) what is going on?? I'm driving myself crazy!

Can someone please help me!! What should I be thinking


----------



## maybebaby2017

A very old post indeed but I wanted to say that this gives me a lot of hope. I've gotten my first positive test ever at about 7 dpo after 14 months of trying. Today is 10 dpo and I've gotten only bfn's since that first bfp. I hope I can have the same experience as you! x


----------



## Gem2004

I know this post is old but given me some home. I tested yest and had a faint line which was 6 dpo so tested again today so now 7dpo and had a bfn. Been ttc for 9months now and never had a faint line before always been negative. So going to wait and see if af arrives before I do another. Fingers crossed..


----------



## TtcRainbowB

I know this is a super old post, and you will have had your lovely bundle of joy by now, but I just wanted to tell you that this post has helped me majorly as I am currently going through this. Very clear positive at 7dpo, no need to squint or question, done 3 in a row, just to make sure and all clear positive with same tests as you did, then next day negative &#128530; I am now 10dpo and still getting negative, but reading you post has given me hope! I have already had a chemical in Dec 2017 and was thinking I was having another, until I seen your post. Gives me hope and drive to think Im still in until witch comes. Just wanted to thank you for posting this!


----------



## TtcRainbowB

Can I ask if you ended up pregnant? I know this is old but 8m curios if anyone in the same boat ended up with their bfp?


----------



## Pookied8476

TtcRainbowB said:


> Can I ask if you ended up pregnant? I know this is old but 8m curios if anyone in the same boat ended up with their bfp?

I think she did end up having a BFP hun if you read through :)


----------



## Ali1990

AngelBunny said:


> yes i did after a few days :D it was something like this;
> 
> 7 dpo - positive
> 8,9,10,11 dpo - negative
> 12,13 dpo - faint positive
> 14 dpo - positive 1-2 weeks on clear blue digi
> 17 dpo - positive 2-3 weeks on clear blue digi
> 
> for anyone who's interested this is what my tests looked like once they started going positive again xXx
> 
> https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee490/AngelBunnyFaerie/12-20DPOics.jpg

This post has given me so much hope!! I’ve had one faint positive but all the others have been negative!!
The picture is what I got on Sunday 6 or 7 dpo


----------



## Ezymae

Hey, I know this post is old but I'm not sure how to start my own thread! I took a pregnancy test 7dpo and got a fairly strong positive line, it came up within 2 minutes and remained, I have attached a picture! However I am now 9dpo and I've taken tests yesterday and today and each time I've had negative tests.. Im so confused I've already told my family that im pregnant and now im scared that it might of been a false positive.. I've taken the same tests as the one I took on 7dpo and I've taken some others (Clear blue & some cheap brands) and they have all come back negative... I've tested first thing in the morning and then again through out the day.. Im still 6 days off my expected period but im confused as why my hcg levels were so high that day but now not being picked up at all.. any help would be great!


----------



## LalaUlm

Ezymae said:


> Hey, I know this post is old but I'm not sure how to start my own thread! I took a pregnancy test 7dpo and got a fairly strong positive line, it came up within 2 minutes and remained, I have attached a picture! However I am now 9dpo and I've taken tests yesterday and today and each time I've had negative tests.. Im so confused I've already told my family that im pregnant and now im scared that it might of been a false positive.. I've taken the same tests as the one I took on 7dpo and I've taken some others (Clear blue & some cheap brands) and they have all come back negative... I've tested first thing in the morning and then again through out the day.. Im still 6 days off my expected period but im confused as why my hcg levels were so high that day but now not being picked up at all.. any help would be great!
> 
> View attachment 1093361

Hey Ezymae! Looks like we may be the only recent ones on this thread but wondering how it’s going for you?! I’m going through the exact same situation. Faint positives early on then turned to just negatives. I am super frustrated and discouraged. Now I’m 13dpo and basically losing hope. 
Did you end up re-testing?


----------

